# Poster concept for this years haunt



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Does this look like an add for a haunt you'd be willing to pay to see?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

it looks very cool joker, good style and mood. Right now th ecompostion, the arrangements of item is to sedate and friendly. Maybe some rearranging of elements could bring out the focus and make more impact, whithout actually changing your design.

brighter red on text - faster read, especially for a complex font

a lot bigger face - this is the draw, the eye candy

less blur on "is a"

haunted house bigger and brighter - thats the sell, dont want them to think its a movie and walk by

flip haunted house to the top and name to bottom, so people say haunted house to themselves first.

otherwise the aesthetics are rad, just need some visual hierarchy tweaks and your gold.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

looks too scary for me. Might scare people away, of course if the haunt is as scary as the picture then its good. It looks really cool, but also more like a movie. It's not clear enough that its a haunted house.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it Joker. Looks great. I would change the color intensity though...at least in the red.

I've got an idea itching the back of my head that I can't seem to scratch it properly. "Fear Is A Place"....{in smaller print}...."and the place is"... [Asylum haunt address].


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the logo.
I would just make the face bigger, but everything else looks good!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I was working on this on an old laptop with a small screen and I arranged and re-arranged several times and thought why not post something here for the feedback. 

I should have given more details for the use of this specific poster. I'm planning on building a light box similar to what you'd see at the movies and place it so that its' visible at the haunt.

Again thanks for the comments.


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

Personally I think you'd be better served by using your own character image instead of Samara. I know I'm in the minority but I dislike it when haunts use movie characters.

That being said, I REALLY like the way the font incorporates a bio monitor.

(just my 2 cents)


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I like it,and what DC said.if you were planning on using a different face, why not this one


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

mechagrover said:


> Personally I think you'd be better served by using your own character image instead of Samara. I know I'm in the minority but I dislike it when haunts use movie characters.
> 
> That being said, I REALLY like the way the font incorporates a bio monitor.
> 
> (just my 2 cents)


To be perfectly honest I didn't know who that was...Just thought it was a cool pic(And I agree). The past two years our main character has been a Bloody Mary type character and was looking to stay with the female theme. Maybe i should try to get some similar pics using my spfx and use that instead.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Always use your OWN pictures/graphics with your promotional items!
For one, NOBODY is going to have the same thing as you, and second it drives me CRAZY when I fine graphics and stuff I've created on other people's sites... (Happened a couple weeks ago!)

Also, you could get into trouble if the image is copyrighted.

With that being said, I really think it would be cool to incorporate your SPFX mask... Those things are great!

Good luck!
.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Always use your OWN pictures/graphics with your promotional items!
> For one, NOBODY is going to have the same thing as you, and second it drives me CRAZY when I fine graphics and stuff I've created on other people's sites... (Happened a couple weeks ago!)
> 
> Also, you could get into trouble if the image is copyrighted.
> ...


I googled to find out who Samara was. Now what the heck do I google to find out what SPFX mask you're talking about?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

mechagrover said:


> Personally I think you'd be better served by using your own character image instead of Samara. I know I'm in the minority but I dislike it when haunts use movie characters.
> 
> That being said, I REALLY like the way the font incorporates a bio monitor.
> 
> (just my 2 cents)


 I totally agree. Your poster looks excellent, but if you use a character from your own haunt or even a prop from your haunt it gives you an advantage over others. Like if you use a photo of you in your SPFX mask on the poster. For the viewer it is really cool to see the actual character on the poster at the haunt. People expect to see whats on the poster and by using your character(SPFX mask) or your own unique prop as an image, you create something that people will look forward to see at the haunt.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Knowing that you live in Texas, have you heard of :http://thehouseoftorment.com/, All of their characters are their own and they place them all over their ads.In this way people look forward to seeing these various characters at the haunt. You can use your zombie guy:http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=280400847&albumID=888666&imageID=16147107, give him a name and use him as your icon character.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I found that image on a royalty free stock photo site???? 

I'll have to look at that again are you sure that's Samara?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

You wanna do mine?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

joker said:


> I'm pretty sure I found that image on a royalty free stock photo site????
> 
> I'll have to look at that again are you sure that's Samara?


Hey man the ad looks great, but I'm just trying to help ya out. Here is a link that talks about "icon" characters that haunts create for themselves:http://www.hauntedhousemagazine.com/articles/creating_icon_characters.htm. I think you should really incorporate your zombie groundbreaker prop or your spfx zombie into an ad. Like how six flags uses the grandpa , I know six flags is a gigantic business, but if you use your spfx zombiehttp://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=280400847&albumID=888666&imageID=16147107 it creates your own little spokesperson/icon that represents Evil Manor.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

joker said:


> I'm pretty sure I found that image on a royalty free stock photo site????
> 
> I'll have to look at that again are you sure that's Samara?


Yes...it is. Funny thing about the internet....there are millions of people out there to dump stuff onto a site and call it royalty free. Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> You wanna do mine?


Will work for props


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DarkLore said:


> Yes...it is. Funny thing about the internet....there are millions of people out there to dump stuff onto a site and call it royalty free. Sometimes it's hard to tell.


^ What he said!
:jol:.


----------

